# Best place to buy Koni shocks



## AceR0k0la (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm looking into getting new shocks to improve the ride of my 1998 Monaco Windsor. Koni's seem like the benchmark I hear most about. Am I better off finding them on line and taking them to my RV shop for installation or dealing totally with the shop?


----------



## akjimny (Mar 9, 2014)

Koni's or Bilsteins - it's a toss-up.  I prefer Bilsteins.  But either way you decide to go, check out the prices on Amazon.


----------

